# Colored dream or monochrome dream?



## R829 (Oct 22, 2015)

I was surprised when I heard some people dream monochrome dreams. 
For details:
・There are more men who have monochrome dreams than women who do so.
・One who has an aptitude for science tends to have a monochrome dream.

So I guess XNTXs have a tendency to dream monochrome dreams.

Feel free to make comments If you've ever had a monochrome dream, or there is an unusual fact about your dreams 

As for me:
・I've never had any monochrome dreams. I always have realistic, vivid-colored dreams. 
・I can sense a flavor when I eat something in my dream.
・I sometimes create unique, nice melodies in my dreams. However, composition isn't my hobby.


----------



## Glassland (Apr 19, 2014)

My dreams are usually very surreal and black/white. The perception I have in dreams is not like awake-consciousness. I can't even explain it, but it's much more limited and just .. surreal.

I have always wondered why that is, especially when others describe their dreams as vidid, colorful and that they feel just like real-life.

I have a theory that I has something to do with my pineal gland and that it is calcified.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

I have always colourful dreams. I can feel pain, hear music and feel physical touch in my dreams. I often talk out loud (I have heard from friends that I talk often in my sleep and make many sounds).

I can only remember one dream that was not colourful, but it was not in black and white, the colours were weaker, but still there. It was a nightmare where a ghost man tried to lure me into a swamp.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I put down both because sometimes I'm too busy playing around with my dreams to bother noticing if they are in color or not. I am a lucid dreamer. I can actually "wake up" in my dreams and change them.


----------



## NewYorkEagle (Apr 12, 2015)

Whenever I dream, I always have it colored. Also, I've never heard of anybody experiencing monochrome dreams. That seems weird.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Usually colored. One was in black and white, but that might have been because I was dreaming of a Twilight Zone episode I created.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

I rarely dream, but when I do, I see things as if they were real. So they have colour.


----------



## sicksadworlds (May 4, 2015)

I dream everyday and I have colorful, detailed, vivid dreams. I can even feel pain in them.


----------



## R829 (Oct 22, 2015)

sicksadworlds said:


> I dream everyday and I have colorful, detailed, vivid dreams. I can even feel pain in them.





Draumande Romvesen said:


> I often talk out loud (I have heard from friends that I talk often in my sleep and make many sounds).


So do I. I sometimes yell at someone* when I have a nightmare (When I suffer from stress, I'm usually worried about nightmares about having heated arguments with someone). I wish I had the remarkable ability @tanstaafl28 has.
*IRL, I never do yell at the other person even though I'm so mad at him/her.




Glassland said:


> My dreams are usually very surreal and black/white. The perception I have in dreams is not like awake-consciousness. I can't even explain it, but it's much more limited and just .. surreal.


I had never met someone who usually has black/white, surreal dreams.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

R829 said:


> So do I. I sometimes yell at someone* when I have a nightmare (When I suffer from stress, I'm usually worried about nightmares about having heated arguments with someone).


I have had nightmares quite often recently.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

R829 said:


> So do I. I sometimes yell at someone* when I have a nightmare (When I suffer from stress, I'm usually worried about nightmares about having heated arguments with someone). I wish I had the remarkable ability @_tanstaafl28_ has.
> *IRL, I never do yell at the other person even though I'm so mad at him/her.
> 
> I had never met someone who usually has black/white, surreal dreams.


It is a blessing and a curse. It doesn't always work. It is kind of like the Matrix, some rules can be broken, others bent, but there are some rules I can't affect at all. For example, weapons hardly ever work the way I intend them to in my dreams. They often don't work at all. At least they don't work for anyone else, either. I often wonder if my ability to play around with my dreams might be a distraction too. At first, I thought everyone could do what I do. I didn't know it was unusual until I talked with other people about it. 

I believe dreams are our subconscious trying to work out things that have happened to us in our waking hours. The "language" of our dreams are symbols and metaphors that make up our own "personal mythology." This is why we often see common images in our dreams: houses we grew up in, people we've known, places we've been, all jumbled up and out of order. A lot of times, my ability to control my dreams is sort of like having the ability to "rewind" and run through a certain part again, and try a different outcome.


----------



## Euclid (Mar 20, 2014)

I can't imagine what it's like to have a coloured dream. Mine aren't even monochromatic.


----------



## SolusChristus (Jun 21, 2015)

I don't think I've had a monochrome dream. My dreams are vivid as well, and more often than not I'm quite aware that I'm dreaming and I rearrange the dream as much as I can. You could say I go to sleep happy that I'll be able to fully live in my dreams the way I should've done while awake.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

colored


----------

